# Performa 5200 CD Boot disks



## sketchman (Oct 12, 2002)

hello again I have recently obtained a used but in very good condition Macintosh Performa 5200 CD & it does not have a OS and I have heard that I can Download the necessary files.
A) is this true
B) if it is where do I find this 
C) What will I need to transfer the files from my PC to the Mac
D) can I use Normal Floppies & CD for the transfer
Thank You for any and all help.
Sketchan


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Check here and see if there's something to help. At one time, OS 7.5 was free download, but don't know how to download to pc and then get it on a mac. Maybe someone will chime in that knows....
Good luck!

http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html


----------



## sketchman (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey thanks for the info I see your point there is no obvious (to me) anyway
to download the necessary files then send them from PC to Mac.
Can anyone suggest the way to achieve this task please.
Thanks in advance 
Sketechman :up:


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Maybe this will help: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/9323


----------



## sketchman (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks Dan O;
however the link you gave me requires OS X and since I can not run anything
beyond 9 I will miss out on that trick but hey at least you gave to a giver and thats always a cool thing to do.
Thanks again Sketchman


----------

